# Oppressively humid summer ahead



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

So, Ive been reading my Farmers almanac which is pretty much spot on for my general region. There are small differences in microclimates naturally but in general I've found them to be a good reference. They are predicting a very humid hay season for us east of the Mississippi. West and plains will be hot and a little dry with normal precipitation. Soundsreally good for the alfalfa guys.

Back to the east coast; I had a devil of a time getting hay down to 22% last year which is about my ceiling with prop when my storage facilities are taken into consideration. Should their prediction hold true I may have to change my plans a little bit. The way I see it I've got a couple options. Grow more small grains andvegetables and foret about marketing hay this year. Scale back the hay acres and install some sort of drying system. Finish out the year with some fall covers and winter rye.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

hillside hay said:


> So, Ive been reading my Farmers almanac which is pretty much spot on for my general region. There are small differences in microclimates naturally but in general I've found them to be a good reference. They are predicting a very humid hay season for us east of the Mississippi. West and plains will be hot and a little dry with normal precipitation. Soundsreally good for the alfalfa guys.
> 
> Back to the east coast; I had a devil of a time getting hay down to 22% last year which is about my ceiling with prop when my storage facilities are taken into consideration. Should their prediction hold true I may have to change my plans a little bit. The way I see it I've got a couple options. Grow more small grains andvegetables and foret about marketing hay this year. Scale back the hay acres and install some sort of drying system. Finish out the year with some fall covers and winter rye.


They must be psychic or just geniuses, oh wait every hay season is hot and humid east of the Mississippi. We wouldn't expect anything different.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It was definitely hot and humid for us last year....a miserable haymaking year for sure. Don't mind the hot, why they make A/C, but the humidity is a bitch. Tough to bale when the relative humidity is 90% all day long....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We didn't have the heat but we sure had the rain and humidity this past Summer. I think we only had about 6 days over 90. Summer 2012 we had a string of 5 days over 100, that was like nothing I had ever seen. I have Blum's Almanacs back nearly 10 years and they hit pretty good for 2013 here but only so so for 2014 but we're only a week into it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://tubeline.ca/products/Accelerator/ Its always a PITA making alfalfa for me but I always seem to get it done. If you have problems drying hay try this machine or one similar to condition it a day after cutting. It cuts drying time by sometimes a day or more.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How can anyone predict the weather 9 months ahead of time when they can't even get the forecast right for the next day.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> How can anyone predict the weather 9 months ahead of time when they can't even get the forecast right for the next day.


I don't know but Blum's has been "trying" to do it since 1828. I'm surprised at how close they get sometimes and then there's times they're a mile off, sorta like supposed real weatherman


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Atleast in their defence they are predicting it a year ahead not 3 days with millions worth of equipment lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I don't know but Blum's has been "trying" to do it since 1828. I'm surprised at how close they get sometimes and then there's times they're a mile off, sorta like supposed real weatherman


Even a busted clock is right twice a day.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

This may sound like an old wives' tale but brutally cold winters are usually followed by oppressively hot summers. I've tracked this phenomenon over numerous years and it seems to hold true. This winter has already broken records for low temperatures. I'm expecting miserable heat next summer.

Gary


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> This may sound like an old wives' tale but brutally cold winters are usually followed by oppressively hot summers. I've tracked this phenomenon over numerous years and it seems to hold true. This winter has already broken records for low temperatures. I'm expecting miserable heat next summer.
> 
> Gary


I wonder if its because of more snow? Causing the sun to heat up more moisture from the raised amount of surface water?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> http://tubeline.ca/products/Accelerator/ Its always a PITA making alfalfa for me but I always seem to get it done. If you have problems drying hay try this machine or one similar to condition it a day after cutting. It cuts drying time by sometimes a day or more.


Have you used one of these accelerator/crimpers?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Oppressively humid.....sounds like a normal summer here. I would not be so hasty to change my plans of what I was going grow based on predictions of an almanac. My personal opinion is the predictions of an almanac are not much more than a guess....and when it is right it is just pure luck.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Vol said:


> Have you used one of these accelerator/crimpers?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes I have for a guy I worked for. He uses it on all his hay and swears by them. It works really good. I just bought a new baler so I cant afford one right now (also in a custody fight for my daughter). It will be my next hay equipment purchase. I just got a contract supplying10000 bales to a local farm so I have to get more efficient. I cant afford an accumulator right now so I will have to build one.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

How does the almanac get it right so often? Why is your local forecast becoming more and more unreliable? Unlike your local forecaster who is forced to swallow the global warming bs models, almanacs use meticulous records dating back hundreds of years. Weather is cyclical in nature. The Earth is but a small cog in the universe wheel. Most determining factors in our weather are outside our atmosphere and beyond our control. gore wouldn't want to admit that. Understanding that weather is cyclical, mostly controlled outside our atmosphere, using precise records, and especially not discounting planetary position and alignment is why they are more accurate than not.

Using this as a guide has prevented me from having to retap my maples unlike 90% of producers in my area. I have cut hay when others wouldn't and been fine. Sure, it may seem a little bizarre to rely on a guide that has been proven decade after decade. Regarding the humidity; the folks making the predictions understand that 65%RH is a dry day east of the Mighty Mississip. Oppressive meaning well above the norms.

To summarize: Will it mean I won't make any hay? Absolutely not

Will I diversify with crops less susceptible to high humidity? Absolutely

Will I take advantage of a season with higher exchange rates? Why not

Is it a hour by hour never wrong absolutist Bible? definitely not

Can it give you a general Idea of whats ahead? absolutely


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I respect and admire your dedication to the almanac. Many other do as well, but when I'm making hay, I'm relying on my I-phone with Doppler radar and the most up to date minute by minute real time info I can get. I don't think Doppler radar is influenced by Al Gore and I swear by that regional radar map. I fact, I ignore the "text" forecast except for dew point, humidity and temp readings and just look for green on the radar map. 
I bet there is science and trends behind farmers almanac, but I like day to day radar.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the almanac for good reading, there's prolly a lil science to the theory but for the most part, it's an educated guess....that's what I got from the local weather guys....an educated guess. Almanac is guessing further into the future.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Somebody should track everyday for a year the almanac vs scientific new technology and see who's more accurate.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Somebody should track everyday for a year the almanac vs scientific new technology and see who's more accurate.


I nominate you Ontario.......


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol I figured thats what would be the result. I will next year its to late for this year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't put off till tomorrow what you can do today.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess I could run out and get an almanac and start now


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You just described most Indiana summers, aftermarket conditioning rolls and a tedder will get the hay to dry eventually.


----------

